# Accidently put 10x more Celsius than the max :/



## WEGL08 (Aug 16, 2020)

I'm an idiot. Just got done spraying my entire back yard with Celsius. Was going with the "high" rate of 0.113 per 1,000 sq ft bc I have a ton of weeds. Used the Celsius cap for measuring it out....just realized the line I was using is 1.113.

So I put 1.113 per 1,000 sq ft instead of 0.113. is my yard doomed? Anyone make this mistake before - what happened to your grass ?

I'm worried about even being able to plant Bermuda seed next year in the spring if I need to start over from scratch.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Ouch.

@Greendoc may have some advice on how to deal with over-application of those AI's, and/or what to expect.


----------



## c0mical (Apr 8, 2018)

I would start watering...


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

I found this from Q&A on Domyown.
Q
I mislead the mixing rates on Celsius WG herbicide and use way too much in my St Augustine lawn. Will it kill the grass? And is there anything I should do at this point. Sprayed a few days ago
A
The only thing you can do for your lawn after applying to much Celcius WG Herbicide, is to water your lawn for an hour 3 times per week for this first week, and then for an hour 2 times per week for the next couple of weeks. If you would like to speak to the manufacturer you can reach Bayer at 877-229-3724.


----------



## CarolinaCuttin (Sep 6, 2019)

Water, wetting agent, bunches and bunches of humic acid if you have any. Humic acid absorbs pesticides. If you have Humic12, 20-35 oz/M in plenty of water.


----------



## Brou (Jun 18, 2020)

With all the watering a preventative fungicide program may also be recommended, no?


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Do not water. You will need 25 lb of activated charcoal powder or else the equivalent as a liquid suspension applied to the area.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

At least you won't have any weeds 

Honestly though, Sorry to hear about your mistake but hopefully since you have Bermuda it will bounce back.


----------



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

Thank you for sharing your mistake, it might help someone else avoid repeating it.


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

Guess you'll find out it you discovered the only way to kill Bermuda. Sure it'll be fine in time.


----------



## cavince79 (Jun 18, 2019)

The Bermuda is laughing quietly.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Take some pictures every couple of days... would be interesting to see.


----------



## Bermuda_Triangle (Sep 20, 2019)

Will this result in long term damage or will it just need to grow through it?


----------



## WEGL08 (Aug 16, 2020)

I spoke to Bayer support this morning. Two separate team members told me that nothing, including activated charcoal, would negate any of Celsius I put down. They said the best thing I can do is limit any other stressors on the grass while it fights through it - aka good watering schedule, no aggressive fertilization, etc.

Unofficially they've tested extreme doses and most of the Bermuda pulls through. It'll turn a dead/brown color at first but in about a month's time, it usually comes back full force. Worst case scenario there is no residual after a month so I can plant new seed in the spring.

I'll take some pictures and keep everyone posted. It'll be a good science experiment if nothing else.

Bayer did say I'll have "great results in 7-14 weeks regarding the weeds though"  haha


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

If it kills your Bermuda permanently you will be considered a genius on the cool-season forum.


----------



## cavince79 (Jun 18, 2019)

Redtwin said:


> If it kills your Bermuda permanently you will be considered a genius on the cool-season forum.


I can feel a new YouTube lawn channel coming. Bermuda Destroyers... "All you need to do is take this bottle of Celsius, pour a little in there, a little more... keep it coming... go ahead and just turn the bottom up... that ought to do it!"


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Post pictures. Wow just wow


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

Redtwin said:


> If it kills your Bermuda permanently you will be considered a genius on the cool-season forum.


In which case a GoFundMe will take care of the reno. :lol:

I'm a little surprised by the comments about "nothing" negating the effects. Maybe it is semantics, but I would think both activated carbon and humic would mitigate the effects.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

ionicatoms said:


> Redtwin said:
> 
> 
> > If it kills your Bermuda permanently you will be considered a genius on the cool-season forum.
> ...


I had to reverse a 2x label rate of Celsius on a Seashore Paspalum lawn. Seashore Paspalum is badly stunted and killed by Celsius applications. What it took so I could plug the areas sprayed was the equivalent of 5 gallons of activated charcoal suspension per 1000 sq ft. For one thing, after I applied it, the areas surrounding the sprayed areas stopped turning yellow and dying. Then the weeds started growing in the previously bare dirt. At that point, I plugged in new grass and it established in about 3 months. 








After are the first photos. Before I started remediation are the lower ones. The more product that was applied, the more activated charcoal needed to neutralize.


----------



## Wfrobinette (Feb 3, 2019)

WEGL08 said:


> I'm an idiot. Just got done spraying my entire back yard with Celsius. Was going with the "high" rate of 0.113 per 1,000 sq ft bc I have a ton of weeds. Used the Celsius cap for measuring it out....just realized the line I was using is 1.113.
> 
> So I put 1.113 per 1,000 sq ft instead of 0.113. is my yard doomed? Anyone make this mistake before - what happened to your grass ?
> 
> I'm worried about even being able to plant Bermuda seed next year in the spring if I need to start over from scratch.


This is exactly why these chems are not for sale to homeowners though the big box stores.

Get a scale and do this right folks.


----------



## cldrunner (May 14, 2019)

@Greendoc What a great view of the ocean in those pics!!


----------



## hsvtoolfool (Jul 23, 2018)

WEGL08 said:


> I spoke to Bayer support this morning. Two separate team members told me that nothing, including activated charcoal, would negate any of Celsius I put down. They said the best thing I can do is limit any other stressors on the grass while it fights through it...


This is great information! Thanks for taking the time to contact Bayer and then share it with us.


----------



## WEGL08 (Aug 16, 2020)

For those of you curious about an update. Lawn actually looks pretty good. The before picture is more green but most of that green is coming from weeds I was trying to kill. The lawn was probably a 60/40 mix of various weeds and bermuda grass - with the weeds having the upper hand.

Some of the Bermuda has dulled in color a bit but the majority of it is still decently green (as green as it was prior to spraying). We've also had a lot of rain the past week - about 3 inches.

(Top photo is the before. Bottom photo is 1 week after the over treatment)


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

@WEGL08 not bad at all. Hopefully you dodged a disastrous outcome. :thumbup:


----------



## Twodollarblue (May 26, 2020)

Stay after it and don't give up. Before you know it you will be dominating your neighbor's domination line.


----------

